# Finding AC wires with Ryobi stud finder



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a Ryobi ESTP004 stud finder. Does anyone know how to set it to search for electrical wiring? It has a small button in front with a lightening bolt logo you are supposed to press to go into AC search mode, but you also are still in studfinder mode.

Thanks


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have included the PDF file website. Reading it is really confusing. It states that the unit will find live , unshielded, electrical lines. BUT, it then goes on to say that it may show them as studs. It also implies that if the wires are too close to the stud, it may show up as a stud. Since you have the unit "in hand", perhaps you can make sense of it. Good luck.

http://oneworld1.inetu.net/manuals/ryobi/ESTP004_344_eng.pdf


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

perhaps it does both modes? I have a little wand that indicates a live AC line, the end lights up... it's probably that same device integrated into a stud finder. stick the thing onto a power cord and see what happens.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

The first time I used it for finding studs it was okay.

Now it seems to think everything is a stud.

It does detect an AC wire, but like the manual says, it seems to think alot of other things are AC wires too.

I'm disappointed, I was hoping to do alot of work with this thing. Now I think I've got a $19 dud. Does anyone know of a more reliable studfinder and AC wire finder?


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

darsunt said:


> The first time I used it for finding studs it was okay.
> 
> Now it seems to think everything is a stud.
> 
> ...


 
I use the Zircon with the AC finder. Sometimes you have to move the finder away from the wall to narrow down where the wire is. Test this on a lamp cord, do you notice how the thing goes off when you are with a foot or so of it? Now lift the finder away from the cord and go back and forth, continue until you find that you only pick it up when you are directly over it................sort of hard to explain on-line.


----------

